# Blossom Havanese split?



## cocopuempemom (May 14, 2017)

Just wondering... does anyone know the relation between Bonita Havanese and PeaceLoveHavanese, both located in Saugerties/Woodstock? Were they once Blossom Havanese together? I got my puppy from Pat at Bonita Havanese this past May and I have only positive things to say about my experience. I'm just curious though since I know Blossom has gotten some negative reviews here so I'm curious what the connection is.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sorry I don't know either place but I'm chuckling because I expected to open this and see a havanese named Blossom with some ice cream and a banana


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> I'm sorry I don't know either place but I'm chuckling because I expected to open this and see a havanese named Blossom with some ice cream and a banana


I thought it was going to be a picture of Sophie... (like the one where she has human feet)


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I will open anything where I think I might see Sophie...with a kangaroo, on plexiglass, shopping in her carriage...


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL Now I am on a mission to get a photograph of Sophie as a banana split!  She already licorice ice cream and has her white beard as whipping cream on top. Just have to paint her nose red . 

I'm sorry cocopuempemom I didn't mean to change your topic I wish I did know the answer to your question. Hopefully someone here will know?


----------

